# Wii U Possibly Released @ USD $249.99



## LightyKD (Jun 6, 2012)

*Once again It prints money as the WiiU is rumored to be released within the 250 dollar range*​









From GoNintnedo...



 * RUMOR- Bloomberg reports Wii U launch price $250*

_ Jun 06, 2012 by gimpee_


Bloomberg has posted some very interesting news. They claim that Nikkei was told by Nintendo President Satoru Iwata that the Wii U launch price will be 20,ooo yen. That translates to around $250 U.S. dollars. If true, then this would be a huge advantage for Nintendo.

*“Iwata signaled the WiiU will likely be priced at more than 20,000 yen ($250) in Japan when it goes on sale next year, the Nikkei newspaper reported today, citing an interview with the president. Nintendo is unlikely to sell the new console for the same price as the current Wii, the report cited Iwata as saying.”*


So what do you think? Do you think Nintendo will launch the Wii U at $250? Nikkei has leaked some major news before, yet they also reported that a 3DS redesign would be announced at this years E3.

Thanks to *Kevin* for the tip.



 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Their source



 http://gimmegimmegam...-u-will-be-250/


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 6, 2012)

It's says more than, that means it's probably within a $300 to $350 price range.


----------



## emigre (Jun 6, 2012)

So that's £230 for me.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> It's says more than, that means it's probably within a $300 to $350 price range.


If it were within the $300 to $350 range then they probably would have said "More than $300".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 6, 2012)

While that's an attractive price, I'm not sure of how well that bodes for the specs in the machine. At $250, there isn't much room for a semi-powerful console and a costly tablet controller. Especially considering since Nintendo strives to make a profit.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jun 6, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> *“Iwata signaled the WiiU will likely be priced at more than 20,000 yen ($250) in Japan when it goes on sale next year, the Nikkei newspaper reported today, citing an interview with the president. Nintendo is unlikely to sell the new console for the same price as the current Wii, the report cited Iwata as saying.”*



Oh noez Wii U was pushed back!!!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thinking 250 FTW! I can't remember any Nintendo console going over 250. Even the GameCube released at 250. This is the sweet spot!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be careful about that hype train you got going there.

On topic, haven't we heard some conflicting information on what the exact price will be? Until we get more in the way of confirmation I'm sticking with my bet that the console will end up somewhere in the $300-400 range.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 6, 2012)

If this price is true (which I doubt it is despite Nintendo's efforts to minimize costs) then this damn thing better sell like hot cakes when it releases.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2012)

I really didn't think that it going to be the price. :/


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought the title was WiiU Possibly Released?


----------



## rad140 (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> While that's an attractive price, I'm not sure of how well that bodes for the specs in the machine. At $250, there isn't much room for a semi-powerful console and a costly tablet controller. Especially considering since Nintendo strives to make a profit.


Especially considering since _every company_ strives to make a profit.

*fixed.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I'd be careful about that hype train you got going there.
> 
> On topic, haven't we heard some conflicting information on what the exact price will be? Until we get more in the way of confirmation I'm sticking with my bet that the console will end up somewhere in the $300-400 range.




LMFAO!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

rad140 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > While that's an attractive price, I'm not sure of how well that bodes for the specs in the machine. At $250, there isn't much room for a semi-powerful console and a costly tablet controller. Especially considering since Nintendo strives to make a profit.
> ...


Well I mean that they don't take a loss on consoles unlike Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## frogboy (Jun 7, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> *“Iwata signaled the WiiU will likely be priced at more than 20,000 yen ($250) in Japan when it goes on sale next year”*



>signaled
>likely
>more than $250


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2012)

too bad i wont be getting one not with the sorry ass display of games i've seen so far at launch


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> too bad i wont be getting one not with the sorry ass display of games i've seen so far at launch


*Looks at the list*
Other than the average shovelware titles, I've seen a pretty not-so-bad list so far.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't we have a situation like this with the 3DS two years ago where people were debating whether or not the 3DS would be above 250? Eventually, Nintendo caved in and went for $249.99. Maybe we need to stick it to Nintendo and make it known that we are willing to get the WiiU at $249.99. You can't beat public opinion.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 7, 2012)

As others have said "more than 20,000 yen or $250 usd" usually means about $300 or so. I highly doubt they could sell it at a profit if the specs are as rumored and it comes with at least one Wii U Pad for $250 or less. Knowing Nintendo, they don't operate at a loss on anything. That said I most likely will not get it at launch because non of the launch titles really appeal to me, or they're just rehashes of other games that don't really innovate or bring anything new to the table. I'm not saying its a terrible launch lineup, it's just not for me.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Didn't we have a situation like this with the 3DS two years ago where people were debating whether or not the 3DS would be above 250? Eventually, Nintendo caved in and went for $249.99. Maybe we need to stick it to Nintendo and make it known that we are willing to get the WiiU at $249.99. You can't beat public opinion.


The difference is, normally Nintendo tries to profit off of its systems, and the 3DS only costs about $100 to make; thus, they would make a great profit off of each 3DS sold (they still do).  The Wii U, on the other hand, costs a lot more to make, what with the console, the tablet, the controllers, and the advertising (and various other aspects), thus, $250 would net them a lot less (if at all) for the Wii U than the 3DS did.


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Jun 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> So that's £230 for me.



Yup, same thing as 3DS at launch.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't we have a situation like this with the 3DS two years ago where people were debating whether or not the 3DS would be above 250? Eventually, Nintendo caved in and went for $249.99. Maybe we need to stick it to Nintendo and make it known that we are willing to get the WiiU at $249.99. You can't beat public opinion.
> ...




Agreed but this is Nintendo "After the Earthquake". Remember that for the first few months of the 3DS price drop, Nintendo was selling the console at a lost. I think that Nintendo has learned the value of selling at a loss temporarily to gain a customer base.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > LightyKD said:
> ...


That makes sense, but what I worry about is how much of a loss it would be in this case.  If it were big enough and they were to sell it at this price, Nintendo could take a big hit.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...



Agreed but I think that it would only be a metter of really high profile games for Nintendo to bounce back.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2012)

maybe it would be something like this:

$249/$299 with just one tablet

or if you want....

$299/$349 with two tablets


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> maybe it would be something like this:
> 
> $249/$299 with just one tablet
> 
> ...


Actually this price is quite acceptable. Lol:


----------



## Midna (Jun 7, 2012)

Uh, Bloomberg's made a miscalculation
Nintendo never launches their consoles at a straight Yen-USD conversion rate. Both the Wii and the recent 3DS launched at 25000 JPY, and $250USD
if it's 20000JPY, it's probably $200. if it's 25000JPY, it's probably $250.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Midna said:


> Uh, Bloomberg's made a miscalculation
> Nintendo never launches their consoles at a straight Yen-USD conversion rate. Both the Wii and the recent 3DS launched at 25000 JPY, and $250USD
> if it's 20000JPY, it's probably $200. if it's 25000JPY, it's probably $250.


I doubt they'd sell it for $200, that's a *big* risk they'd be taking.


----------



## Midna (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, Bloomberg's made a miscalculation
> ...


Well if they'd sell it for 20000¥, then they'd sell it for $200.
Suspect Bloomburg, not me.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Midna said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


Ah, that was just a general statement, I didn't mean it towards you specifically.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2012)

You guys know that's based on an article from last years E3 right? Just keep clicking their sources and the bloomberg one is from 2011.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2012)

Considering the Wii U is supposed to be the most powerful thing around, and it comes with a tablet controller (which is likely to cost at least $60 to $75 all on its own [tablets aren't cheap] - ie: never ever drop it), I wouldn't expect this thing to go on sale for less than around $300, though I'd place it closer to $350. Anywhere above that though, and they won't be moving systems. Anywhere below $300, and they'll probably be taking a loss for at least the first year until the tech in the Wii U becomes cheaper.

Nintendo is throwing themselves into this one. Expect the system to cost as much as a next gen system would.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 7, 2012)

I seriously doubt the Wii U will sell for anything less than $300. That controller alone looks pricey. If it is as powerful as various sources claim it to be, it will not be sold so cheaply. I would buy it at launch if at max the price was $400.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 7, 2012)

if its going to go for 250 then dont drop it, its gonna shatter


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

I personally think that the Wii U will be priced at $299.99. Nintendo hardly bombs up the launch price by $100. Even the largest increase by the DS -> 3DS was only $80.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > It's says more than, that means it's probably within a $300 to $350 price range.
> ...


Okay, but $250 is ridiculously low, I'm expecting 30 000 yen for Japan just like what Nikkei said last time.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...


That's what they said when the Wii came out...


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 7, 2012)

I keep seeing post claiming the gamepad looks expensive. But why? You can get cheap (non-china) tablet PCs for 50-75 USA dollars. Last I looked this thing lacks an os, a cpu, gpu and sound processor. Look at how much Nintendo charges for the Wii-mote and it's attachments. Yet they are including in the Wii when it sells for 150, originally 250. I can see Nintendo selling the gamepad separately at a ridiculous price, making more then double the cost like the wii-mote.

Factoring all these in and stuff I see the price being possibly 250 usa for the Wii-U. I'm betting the Wii-U only comes with the Wii-U Gamepad though. No other controllers.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> I keep seeing post claiming the gamepad looks expensive. But why? You can get cheap (non-china) tablet PCs for 50-75 USA dollars. Last I looked this thing lacks an os, a cpu, gpu and sound processor. Look at how much Nintendo charges for the Wii-mote and it's attachments. Yet they are including in the Wii when it sells for 150, originally 250. I can see Nintendo selling the gamepad separately at a ridiculous price, making more then double the cost like the wii-mote.
> 
> Factoring all these in and stuff I see the price being possibly 250 usa for the Wii-U. I'm betting the Wii-U only comes with the Wii-U Gamepad though. No other controllers.




EXACTLY! The Wii-U's tab is a resistive screen semi tablet. If there is a cpu and behind the scenes OS it's not going to be a high end one.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2012)

The gamepad will obviously cost more than a Wiimote+ w/ nunchuk, which sells for ~$50. It has to have the capacity of decompressing a video/audio stream within 1/60th of a second (which is what Nintendo claims it does), so it has to have the hardware to accomplish that, including a CPU, RAM, and decompression hardware (not necessarily a GPU). Add that, the touch screen, speakers, and basically a Wiimote+ w/ nunchuk into one package, and I'd say you're looking at a price within the $80-$100 range.


----------



## Lanlan (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah cuz Nikkei was totally right about the 3DS redesign too. We should believe everything they say.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 7, 2012)

The wiimote and nunchuk are sold at 50 dollars each. I have never seen them sold together ever except for the cheapy off-brands that break in week or 2. The wii-mote+ is 60. So that's 100 "worth" of handware nintendo gives u with the Wii already.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 7, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Yeah cuz Nikkei was totally right about the 3DS redesign too. We should believe everything they say.


They said that one is in the works, not that it would be revealed this E3.
Nikkei have been right with numerous things in the past like the DSi XL, they were spot on with the screen size, and later they even leaked pictures of it too.
btw It's an XL model, it's not necessary to upgrade like it was from DS to DS lite for some people.


----------



## keran22 (Jun 7, 2012)

They managed to sell the Wii at £179.99 in the UK at launch, and I got a bundle deal with Zelda & Red Steel thrown in for free at that price. I can't believe that technology hasn't advanced enough that 6 years later it would have to cost so much more for improved graphics... in all honesty, considering the difference graphically I would have assumed it would actually be cheaper to produce the hardware itself (minus tablet). With that in mind, the tablet simply can't cost more than £99.99 when sold individually, and I would say that £249.99 should be the utter max price. £199.99 MUST be achievable. It just must be for this console to be a success.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 7, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> The wiimote and nunchuk are sold at 50 dollars each. I have never seen them sold together ever except for the cheapy off-brands that break in week or 2. The wii-mote+ is 60. So that's 100 "worth" of handware nintendo gives u with the Wii already.


Huh? The wiimote is sold for $40 and the nunchuk for $20.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 7, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > The wiimote and nunchuk are sold at 50 dollars each. I have never seen them sold together ever except for the cheapy off-brands that break in week or 2. The wii-mote+ is 60. So that's 100 "worth" of handware nintendo gives u with the Wii already.
> ...



They did a price drop on them then. When I looked for a second controller (back in 2009) they were 50 dollars each at walmart, kmart, gamestop and toys ur us. Needless to say I never bought a second controller.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> The wiimote and nunchuk are sold at 50 dollars each. I have never seen them sold together ever except for the cheapy off-brands that break in week or 2. The wii-mote+ is 60. So that's 100 "worth" of handware nintendo gives u with the Wii already.


I serious don't remember it being that high even at the beginning.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 7, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


They were at the price I mentioned since launch. You were ripped off.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 7, 2012)

Nikkei is a shit rag for pimping 3DS XL lies, $250 is on the absolute edge of a reasonable price, $250.01 would be [email protected] territory


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2012)

Tbh, I think $250 just is going to happen.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Nikkei is a shit rag for pimping 3DS XL lies, $250 is on the absolute edge of a reasonable price, $250.01 would be [email protected] territory


Nikkei never said it was going to be announced at E3. Just that a 3DS XL is in development. And since Nikkei said it, I would believe it. 

As for the price, don't expect $250. That's a tad bit too low for a new console.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 8, 2012)

Like most other people in this thread, I think 250 is a pipe dream. 300-350 is much more realistic. Im also hoping we get Nintendo Land as a pack in, but that may be doubtful, as the Wii was the first system in a while to come with a game.

And chartube, you definetly got ripped off. I remember buying another nunchuk after getting the Wii Xmas 2007 and it was only 20$ then.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 8, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nikkei never said it was going to be announced at E3. Just that a 3DS XL is in development. And since Nikkei said it, I would believe it.
> 
> As for the price, don't expect $250. That's a tad bit too low for a new console.


/me prepares forum ban hammer.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 8, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Like most other people in this thread, I think 250 is a pipe dream. 300-350 is much more realistic. Im also hoping we get Nintendo Land as a pack in, but that may be doubtful, as the Wii was the first system in a while to come with a game.
> 
> And chartube, you definetly got ripped off. I remember buying another nunchuk after getting the Wii Xmas 2007 and it was only 20$ then.



reread my post people. I never bought a second set cause of the ridiculous price of them. And I was at walmart yesterday. The wii-mote price is still 50 and the nunchuck are being sold at 25. Don't know how you guys are getting the controllers so cheap w/o buying cheap off-brands.


----------



## saviorkross (Jun 8, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> > Like most other people in this thread, I think 250 is a pipe dream. 300-350 is much more realistic. Im also hoping we get Nintendo Land as a pack in, but that may be doubtful, as the Wii was the first system in a while to come with a game.
> ...



Going by online, Walmart has them at about $34 for the Wii Remote Plus, and $16 for the nunchuk. Both seem to be official.


----------



## Etkar.H (Jun 8, 2012)

> *Iwata signaled the WiiU will likely be priced at more than 20,000 yen ($250) in Japan when it goes on sale next year, the Nikkei newspaper reported today, citing an interview with the president.*







 Holiday 2012 release my ass.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 8, 2012)

Etkar.H said:


> > *Iwata signaled the WiiU will likely be priced at more than 20,000 yen ($250) in Japan when it goes on sale next year, the Nikkei newspaper reported today, citing an interview with the president.*
> 
> 
> Holiday 2012 release my ass.


READ SHADOWSOLDIER'S POST

The original was written last year before the previous E3, this 'on sale next year' was carried over from that quote. Same with the rumoured prices, old news, no more relevant than my little brother's guesses at a launch price.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 9, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Etkar.H said:
> 
> 
> > > *Iwata signaled the WiiU will likely be priced at more than 20,000 yen ($250) in Japan when it goes on sale next year, the Nikkei newspaper reported today, citing an interview with the president.*
> ...


Fixed the image to be more appropriate.

I seen the "on sale next year" part after E3 2011.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 12, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> reread my post people. I never bought a second set cause of the ridiculous price of them. And I was at walmart yesterday. The wii-mote price is still 50 and the nunchuck are being sold at 25. Don't know how you guys are getting the controllers so cheap w/o buying cheap off-brands.



Being that I was just at walmart, couldn't resist:





Back to the topic at hand, 250 is probably not going to happen. Also, we might see the end of new games for $50. Gamestop listed a bunch of WiiU games after e3 for $60. Now granted, they are just guessing at this point, but it makes sense since they are $60 for ps3 and xbox and 3ds games did get a price bump from ds games.

Edit: Fixed Image


----------

